
What is your favorite landing page? - optemization
And why do you like it? Would love to hear opinions and picks that are <i>not</i> based on empirical effectiveness. Rather inspiration&#x2F;preference&#x2F;taste...
======
pedalpete
Can you prefix your title with 'AskHN' that's the format for asking questions,
and will show in the 'ask' menu.

Check out examples here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

